# Irma: Day 145--KIDDED! :D



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I just realized that I have been updating on the girls in the wrong forum. Now that my initial question about kidding has been answered, I suppose I ought to do countdown posts here. Forgive me! 

Ok, so I contacted the farm that I purchased Buttercream from this past Saturday to ask when she had been running with a buck. When I purchased her the lady told me that she was probably already pregnant. I thought she had gone back into heat after I got her, but I don't think I really knew what to look for. 

Anyway, the lady I purchased her from told me that she was put with the buck the same time that their other does were, and that their kidding season started this past Sunday. So I am not crazy--Buttercream really is right about ready to kid!

Yesterday Buttercream's belly dropped. Today she looks much less pregnant than she did a couple days ago. I am assuming this means that the babies have moved into the birth canal and are just about ready to come out. Her udder has been filling, but it is definitely not strutted yet. Ligaments are real bendy but still there. She seems generally uncomfortable.  Not nesting or anything yet, though.

Here are some pics--one from a few days ago, one from yesterday, and one from today, so you can see the progression! 

I am really hoping she will have them this weekend, as I don't have anything going on and that would be very nice.  Please, Buttercream?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream*

Looking good


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream*

I just love your little Buttercream! I've been following along, checking in at least once a day! I hope all goes well and she gives you what you hope for - happy, healthy kids this weekend!! ray:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma*

Well, I must be lucky enough to own one of those does whose ligaments come and go. Yay for me! :GAAH: I swear, every time I check Buttercream's ligs they feel different. Yesterday they were super soft and mush-like, today they were harder again. AH!

I meant to include Irma in the subject line as well, but forgot to. How do I change that?

Anywho, Irma's ligaments have been slowly softening. Her vulva has been looking loose and flabby for over a week now, and her little FF udder is pretty darn full and tight. Seems like every time I look at her she has debris stuck to her pooch--but I can't see any discharge coming out, so if there is any it must be minimal.

:hair: Lol!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

Ok, a few pics of ol' Buttercream from today.

Her udder is still not full. One side seems to be a little more full than the other (is that ok???).


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Buttercream*

Most does' ligaments come and go (or at least get so low you really can't feel them.) That is why I check a few times a day to see if they are really, truly gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercream*

She is a cutie...Happy Kidding.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Buttercream*

She really is cute.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*



> Most does' ligaments come and go (or at least get so low you really can't feel them.) That is why I check a few times a day to see if they are really, truly gone.


Firelight27--Thanks! That makes me feel a little better (and less crazy).


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

Omgosh--Irma is losing her plug!!

Looked out and noticed that she had isolated herself from the other animals. Went out to check, and she has plug coming out of her pooch!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

Just checked on Irma. Her udder seems bigger since earlier, but I don't think it is strutted. It must be sensitive, though, because she jumped every time I tried to touch it! (Poor girl, I wouldn't want someone touching my full udder either, lol) The skin around her teats seemed smoother and tighter. I'm going to keep checking in on her tonight...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

sounds like she is getting closer!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

Well, nothing seems to have happened overnight. No more discharge from Irma. Tell me what you think about her udder (pictures below). To me it seems pretty tight and heavy-feeling, but like I said before, this is my first experience with does!

Btw, I apologize for going over the top and over-anylizing everything. I feel kinda silly.  I'm sure after I get through the first kidding, I'll have a much better idea of what to look for, etc. Now I am just so afraid that I am going to be at work or something and miss it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

I think it still needs to fill a bit more....
don't worry about going 'over the top' last year was our first kidding too.... we called/e-mailed our goat mentor(sp?) all the time! and we were on the internet looking stuff up all the time.... I wish I had found TGS then! This year is much better I know what I am looking for... and we had a rough birth last year so we know what to do there as well...(after calling someone @ 12:30 a.m.  ) It gets better!
And for her hair cut... if you bought a cheap pair of clippers at Wal-Mart they will do the trick! :thumbup: 
I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

Thanks Skyla!

I think I am driving my husband crazy with my goat-butt-checking antics, lol.

I need to take a chill pill. :roll:

I hope that you guys have an easier time this year with no trouble births!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

haha! our neighbors must think we are crazy when we chase the does around the pen to check their udder/pooch!!! :ROFL:

Thank you I am hoping for easy kidding this year too.... ray: It was scary... the first kid was backwards... (we didn't know it) 3 sacks filled with water came out and still no kids we called a breeder friend and she said we had to go in and see what was up, and that the kids were mostlikely dead.... went in she started pushing again and we pulled the first kids legs out and she came out ALIVE!!! then two more kids kinda slipped out and they were both alive too!!!! and all three were girls! the last little one wasa weak so we gave her some nutri-drench and colostrum.... but mom didn't want her so we bottle fed her..... and all 3 and mom were fine!

sorry for rambaling on... :roll:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream*

Good luck!! Buttercream is too cute, and Irma looks like she would be too!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream*

Good luck! Cant wait to see some cutie-pa-tooties :stars:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

So wow, today Buttercream's ligaments are actually, really mush. I can't feel them. Just mushiness. She hasn't been acting "restless" per se, but she has been standing all morning and doesn't seem to want to lay down.

Her udder is still not full, though. Hm.

Irma is the same as she was yesterday, no changes!

Here are some pics of buttercream from this morning.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

Skyla--Wow, that sounds like a traumatic experience! I'm so glad you guys and all of the goaties pulled through!



> haha! our neighbors must think we are crazy when we chase the does around the pen to check their udder/pooch!!!


 :ROFL:

Frosty1 and Got2bkidding--thanks for the well wishes! I can't wait to see those cutie-pa-tooties either!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

yes it was scary but I'm kinda glad it happend cuse now we know if anything like that happens again!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream*

Wow see looks really uncomfortable and low maybe even posty looking I hope soon. Im excited to see her babies or baby :stars: :kidblack: :kidblack:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

Still no babies!

Buttercream has dropped a bit lower, but her udder is about the same size.

Irma's udder has grown a bit, and her vulva looks very red today.

:shrug:

We'll see what happens. They've gotta come out of there sometime, right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

:laugh: lol!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream*

Just checked in on the girls. Buttercream's udder is noticeably fuller than it was earlier this afternoon, and her belly looks way lower to the ground (I thought she had already dropped quite a bit--perhaps I was wrong!). She just looked...different than she did before I left for work.

So maybe there is something to this full moon thing? :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream*

:greengrin: Hope you get kids soon.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Buttercream*

I'm hoping on the full moon too with Bonnie... Good luck!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma*

One of Buttercream's teats has a little red spot on it. Kinda looks like a tiny scab. Should I be worried about that at all?

As I noted yesterday, her udder has filled in noticeably (although it is hard to tell in this picture!). However it seems like the left side is more full than the right side. Is that normal?

Neither of the girls is posty or restless. They both still LOVE to eat and are pretty quick on their feet.

Maybe I was right about the due dates after all. Although from what I've read about FF's, it seems that Irma would not go a whole month longer with her udder already so big. She started developing her udder at the end of December. Maybe she's a special case, though--who knows? Anyway, I've decided that I have been obsessing about it a little bit too much and that I need to just sit back, relax, and let them have their babies when they may. :thumb:

Here are a couple pics from today--one of Buttercream's teat (please tell me what you think about that!) and one of Buttercream's udder.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma*

Cant see the red spot on her teat. 
One side bigger than the other can be normal especially if they had a single that only nursed one side before. It can also happen if one side had mastitsis before hopefully that is not the case. 
Watch as soon as you relax they will kid. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma*

She may of rubbed the teat on something and may of scraped it....just keep an eye on it... if it gets bigger or doesn't want to heal.... then I would be concerned...


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma*

Buttercream's ligaments are barely there today...but I'm not sure if that means anything because they have been barely there a few times in the past couple weeks. Sigh!

Here are some pictures of the girls from today.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma*

Getting closer every day...

Buttercream's ligaments are still really soft, but detectable. However her tail head seems more obviously raised today--it looks very sunken-in on either side. Her udder is tighter too, but not strutted.

Irma's little udder just keeps getting bigger and bigger! It is about the same size as Buttercream's now. Her ligaments are not soft at all, though.

If I was right about Buttercream's original due day, that would mean she is on day 144.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

Getting closer...Happy Kidding...... :thumb:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

Lately we have had the loveliest weather here in north Georgia--almost spring-like. The daffodils are blooming, little birds have been flitting to and fro making nests. I thought, what great timing--this is perfect weather for my goats to give birth in!

Well, not the story today. It is icy cold, windy, rainy, and may snow later AND I have to be gone all day. Think that is a good combination for a goat birth? 

On a more serious note, I did check on the girls a bit ago and Buttercream's ligaments are pretty much gone. The right one I can't feel at all, and the left one is so soft I can barely feel it.

Perhaps I'll get to experience the "Doe's Code of Honor" for the first time this weekend... :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

Yep...the Doe code alright... :hair: 
cold weather.... kidding.... :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

Something cute--

I was able to dash home in-between work/etc to check on the girls. I was sure they would have their babies while I was gone or something. 

Upon entering their pen, I noticed Buttercream's tummy looked really oddly-shaped--like there was something sticking out of it. I felt it and realized it was a baby goat head pressed up against the right side of her tummy! It wiggled and flipped a bit, and then returned to that position. It was a pretty big head. I really hope she gives birth soon, before that baby has time to get any bigger! :roll:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

Yep that's the baby alright! Cool huh :greengrin: Good luck!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

Aww...what a wonderful moment to share....it is the neatest thing isn't it.... :wink:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*



> Aww...what a wonderful moment to share....it is the neatest thing isn't it....


Yes, it is so amazing! Life is such a miracle.

So. Checked on the girls just now. Irma is leaking out some more plug today, but her ligs are still pretty hard. Buttercream's ligs almost not even there--I can feel them barely if I push down real hard. The area around her tail looks very sunken-in. Her udder is quite full, still not strutted. Her vulva is loose and open--literally, there is about a 1/6" opening. Nothing coming out, though--just some debris stuck here and there.

Buttercream has been dropped and loose for over a week now--she's got to go soon, right? If she was bred at the farm that I got her from, I'm pretty sure she would have already gone. That means she was most likely bred to my buck Dean, and this would be day 147.

AH! I so don't want to go to work! :GAAH:


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

 I hope your girls kid when you are home!! soo exciting!! ( we are first timers to kidding this year!! love watching everyone's girls progress into labor! ... this site is soo helpful!!) wishing your girls an easy kidding!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*



> Yes, it is so amazing! Life is such a miracle.
> 
> So. Checked on the girls just now. Irma is leaking out some more plug today, but her ligs are still pretty hard. Buttercream's ligs almost not even there--I can feel them barely if I push down real hard. The area around her tail looks very sunken-in. Her udder is quite full, still not strutted. Her vulva is loose and open--literally, there is about a 1/6" opening. Nothing coming out, though--just some debris stuck here and there.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:

Is there anyone... that can check on them.. throughout the day for you//while you are at work?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

There will be about a 2-3 hour gap between my leaving for work and my husband getting home.  I don't think that they will go that early today--neither girl is acting strangely as of right now. However I have read that that can change pretty quickly...

I'm sure my mom would come up and check on them in a heartbeat if need be. I think she is almost more excited than I am about the babies! LOL!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

Well, still no babies! This is Buttercream's tentative day 148. Her ligs have been mushy all day--I have checked them several times, and they don't seem to be coming back. Her udder got much bigger between the time that I left for work and the time I got home. Still not strutted, though, and she doesn't look posty. I wonder if her bow-leggedness will make her seem less posty than she really is?

I think I will check on her throughout the night.

We shall see!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

:hug: i hope she kids soon!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

Excited for you! I can't wait to see these kids. She is such a fluffy goat!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Getting closer...?*

I think today is the day, folks! Buttercream's ligaments are completely gone--I can't feel them at all. Just mushy. She is also losing her plug, and her udder has gotten fuller and tighter overnight!

AH! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

Yay!!! I hope she kids for you today!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

Ok, I think her bag is strutted now. Super tight, teats pointing sideways, very tender (does not like me touching it). Sound about right to you guys?


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

:thumb:

Happy kidding!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

Good luck!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

Sounds right to me! Awwww good luck with your beautiful girl! I'm sure your watching her like a hawk now!!! I hope everything goes smoothly and can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

 :hi5: :dance:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

So I think she is having contractions! I was sitting in the pen with her, and she kept walking away from me and arching her back up weird--kind of hunching. Then she'd breath kinda fast, and that was it. It has happened twice now.

My dad is a veterinarian and is coming out right now. It'll be good to have him here just in case anything goes wrong. 

Her poor udder is so huge! Looks like it's going to pop!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

Lucky you to have a vet in the family!!!

Hope everything goes smoothly for you all!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

Sounds like kiddos soon! Good luck! It is very exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

Happy Kidding.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

Can't wait to hear about the kids!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

Squee! So happy for you! :wahoo:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

Any babies? Good luck!!! :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Today might be the day!!!*

She's Here!!! A beautiful little doeling with blue eyes and moonspots, just like her daddy!

Labor was quick, and she came out exactly how she was supposed to. Buttercream was a great momma, and got her cleaned up in no time. The baby is healthy and strong, and cute as can be. I could not have asked for a better first kidding experience.

I'm working on getting pics up in the birth announcements section!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Baby #1 is here!!!*

YAY! So happy! She sounds adorable. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Baby #1 is here!!!*

Congratulations! :stars: Can't wait for pics.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Baby #1 is here!!!*

Congrats!!!! Glad all went okay and you got an adorable :kidred: ! :dance:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Baby #1 is here!!!*

Is she going to have another one?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Baby #1 is here!!!*

She might--I'm not sure. Looks big enough to have another one in there...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream and Irma...Baby #1 is here!!!*

Congrats in the :kidred: !!!! :stars:  glad evrything went well!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Will she kid this week? *

So one down, one more to go! Irma has been pretty much the same all week--udder full but not strutted, little bits of discharge here and there. She was losing a little more plug the other day (did I already say that?). Today it rained and Irma did not want to go into her nice, warm house, so she got all wet. Poor girl!

She has been a little more vocal and clingy today, and wanted to go into the kidding area with Buttercream (weird, because Buttercream is so mean to her!).

Here are some pics from today!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Will she kid this week? *

I am so hooked on your girls!! I think I need to find some Nigoras now (that will probably be very hard here though!).


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Will she kid this week? *

I am so hooked on your girls!! I think I need to find some Nigoras now (that will probably be very hard here though!).
Me too! But living in Arizona, I think all that fuzziness would be so uncomfortable!!! They sure are adorable though!

Can't wait to see Irma's little ones!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Will she kid this week? *

Congrats to Buttercream... :thumb:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Will she kid this week? *

Question for you. Is is true that FF's don't lose their ligs all the way? I read that in a few different places, and just wanted to make sure for monitoring sake.

Irma has been acting funny the past couple days. She is still hanging out outside of the goat houses (where everyone else is snuggled up to get warm and stay dry). I think her udder looks a little tighter today, but her ligs are still pretty hard.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Will she kid this week? *

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Will she kid this week? *



bessmiller said:


> Question for you. Is is true that FF's don't lose their ligs all the way? I read that in a few different places, and just wanted to make sure for monitoring sake.


I've never heard that :shrug: all my FF lose their ligs.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Will she kid this week? *

Here are some pictures of Miss Irma today. I don't know--do you guys think she will go this week? Her udder has been big for several weeks now, and it's getting tighter. Still has those ligs, though!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Getting closer...I think?*

Update: After standing by herself on the porch of her goat house for about 45 minutes, Irma started digging at it a whole lot. I went out and checked her pooch and udder. She had more plug coming out, and her udder was tighter. That was maybe 2 hours ago. She hasn't done anything else since then. Her ligs are still fairly hard, although they have softened a bit since earlier today...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Getting closer...I think?*

^that is good news!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Getting closer...I think?*

Well, I thought maybe something would happen last night, but nope! This morning she is about the same--loose pooch, udder full and round (but I don't think it is strutted--tell me what you think), and ligs still there. She had a little more discharge this morning. It is interesting how different one goat is from another--Buttercream had no discharge until right before she kidded, and only a little bit of plug leakage at that. She never did any streaming. Irma on the other hand has been leaking plug off and on for weeks now, so that is not a good indicator of when she will go into labor.

Anyway, here are some udder shots from this morning.  Happy Sunday!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*

Same thing with Sparrow leaking for like3 1/2 weeks now OMG! Day 154 today and still the same except udders are bigger She wont let me shave her so I cant see them good covered in fur eeeeeek! She let us shave her for fair just fine???????????????? BRAT! Irma's look really full But IMO I dont think struted but Who am I? NEWBIE LOL! Good luck hope she kids soon cant wait to see another CUTE Nigora


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*

:hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*



> Irma's look really full But IMO I dont think struted but Who am I? NEWBIE LOL!


Lol, I feel the same way!  One of these days we'll get the hang of it, right?

I hope Sparrow goes soon! I can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*

Irma has been hanging around behind the big goat house all by herself today. She doesn't seem to want to socialize much--even with me. I just checked her and she had more discharge AND it seems that her ligs are _finally_ getting softer.

Her udder has started to look stretched and shiny, too. :greengrin:

I am really hoping she will go this week while I am on break. That would be super cool and totally groovy. We shall see...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*

Won't be long now....Happy Kidding.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*



> Not yet! I think Irma might kid today, though. Her udder is tight, her vulva is less swollen and more elongated, and I *think* she has been having some mild contractions. Whoopee!
> 
> I think I might stay home from work today...


(Quoting myself from January 30th)

Wow, I was looking back at my first thread about the girls and I feel very silly and slightly embarrassed. I was waaaaayyyy off!  I was so excited about it all, and really jumped the gun. Lol.

Irma is the same today! No developments.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*

:hug: No worries... we all do that sometimes.... :wink:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*



> No worries... we all do that sometimes....


Thanks, Toth boer goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*

Your so welcome.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*

Ok, here's an update for today if anyone is interested! 

So I watched Irma all day long, and nothing nothing nothing. In fact, her udder seemed smaller than it did yesterday for most of the day. Then around 6pm I looked out and noticed that her udder seemed a lot bigger. Took an up close look--her udder was in fact much bigger.

Other than that, she has leaked a little more today and her ligs seemed about the same last time I checked. Here are a couple pics of today's udder.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*



bessmiller said:


> > Not yet! I think Irma might kid today, though. Her udder is tight, her vulva is less swollen and more elongated, and I *think* she has been having some mild contractions. Whoopee!
> >
> > I think I might stay home from work today...
> 
> ...


lol! don't worry! Last year was our first year kidding out our does, and we called a friend a weeks early and thought one of our does was going to kid cuz her pooh was swolen! :ROFL: ( a person we knew that raised alpacas said she was going to kid... :roll: false hope! :laugh: )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*



> lol! don't worry! Last year was our first year kidding out our does, and we called a friend a weeks early and thought one of our does was going to kid cuz her pooh was swolen! :ROFL: ( a person we knew that raised alpacas said she was going to kid... :roll: false hope! :laugh: )


 Oh ...they love torturing us.. don't they.... :hair: :doh: :wink: :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*



> lol! don't worry! Last year was our first year kidding out our does, and we called a friend a weeks early and thought one of our does was going to kid cuz her pooh was swolen! ( a person we knew that raised alpacas said she was going to kid... false hope! )


Thanks!  Lol. That's what happened with Buttercream--my mom (who has birthed 12 human kids) took a look at her pooch several weeks ago and said, "she looks like she is really close from that swollen vulva!" That got me hoping, but to no avail. 

Alpacas are so cool. My parents are in the process of purchasing a couple alpacas, and I am looking forward to seeing them up close!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Udder Shots 2/19*

Every time I've checked on Irma today she has been breathing rapidly. Her ligs are still there, and I haven't seen her have any hard contractions or anything, but her udder sure is big.

Should I be concerned about the breathing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Rapid Breathing Question 2/23*

Is the weather warmer there? If so...it could be she is having a hard time adjusting...a big change in the weather... cold to warm ..isn't easy.... with being Preggo on top of that....she needs to get into shade and drink plenty of fluids..... :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Rapid Breathing Question 2/23*

It is warmer today, but not too much of a difference between today and yesterday. Maybe 10 degrees? It's fairly cloudy, though, so not too sunny or hot. She also has access to fresh water. Hm! :shrug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Rapid Breathing Question 2/23*

Irma is still breathing rapidly. She has stayed in the shade most of the day and had lots of fresh water to drink, so I really don't know what's up. Could it be early labor starting? She is looking a little posty I think, and like I said before, her udder has gotten much bigger over the past few days.

She doesn't seem to be sick--she is acting pretty much like normal, except that she is not very comfortable staying in one place and is breathing rapidly. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Still Breathing Rapidly--is this OK?*

Hmm...Is she eating?

She may be in pre-labor....

Any discharge?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Still Breathing Rapidly--is this OK?*

She has been eating like normal today--hungry as ever!  No discharge that I have seen. Checked in on her about thirty minutes ago, and she seemed a little slow-moving and posty, but not breathing as rapidly as before. I'm going to check on her once or twice more before I go to bed and make sure everything is all right.

Perhaps she is just getting ready...? Poor little thing! She has gotten so big, and whenever she lies down she looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Irma: Still Breathing Rapidly--is this OK?*

If she is very big and/or heavy she might just breath pretty fast through the remainder of the pregnancy, but she sounds very close. My last doe to kid in 2011 had July kids. It was hot, but not sweltering or really even uncomfortable. She was completely shaved, had a cool paddock with lots of shade and plenty of water. But she was HUGE. Getting up and down was a big chore and the last week of pregnancy she was absolutely miserable. She breathed quite rapidly for I think the last four to six days of pregnancy. Almost panting when she was laying down and all the pressure of her tummy was being pushed on by the ground.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Still Breathing Rapidly--is this OK?*

Sparrow did that for a couple days before she kidded :shrug: I dont know if its normal thou LOL! Hope she goes soon :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Still Breathing Rapidly--is this OK?*

How is she today? :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Still Breathing Rapidly--is this OK?*



> How is she today?


Back to normal self today! Big ol' udder, ligs still there. Not looking any closer, really.  Thankfully she has stopped the rapid breathing and seems a little more comfortable. I really hate not knowing exactly when she is due. I am so going to be more careful next year. This is torture!!! :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Still Breathing Rapidly--is this OK?*

Glad she is doing OK... :thumb: and believe me ...I know about the torture part.... :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Still Breathing Rapidly--is this OK?*

Well, I think I'm about to be shown up again.  At first I thought I had been careful about recording breeding dates, and then I thought maybe I hadn't been careful enough, but now I'm thinking maybe I was right all along. Oh goodness me. 

I had Irma pegged for a March 12th delivery. Saw her stand for my buck back in October (October 13th, to be exact). Then she started developing an udder at the end of December and I thought, "well, maybe she was bred sooner and I just didn't catch it!" For the past week or so, however, her udder has stayed the same size and her ligaments have remained pretty hard (a little fluctuation, but not much). I'm thinking maybe she will go with the date I had written down after all.

I am wondering if maybe she has twins. Her belly is really huge, about the same size that Buttercream's was when she kidder her one really big baby. Could that also be why her udder has filled up so early?

Anywho, that would make her on day 135 right now. I'm just going to go with that and see what happens. :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Irma: Hm...*

hahaha relax! Every doe is different. Some just udder up quicker than others! :wink: If you have your dates written down, go by them!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Hm...*



> Saw her stand for my buck back in October (October 13th, to be exact)


 Whoops, I meant November 2nd. 



> hahaha relax! Every doe is different. Some just udder up quicker than others! If you have your dates written down, go by them!


Thanks, MommaB--That is exactly what I have been learning through this first kidding experience. Don't stress--just go with the flow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Hm...*



> hahaha relax! Every doe is different. Some just udder up quicker than others! :wink: If you have your dates written down, go by them!


 I agree... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Irma: Hm...*

I agree, they are definitely different. Just hang in there!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Hm...*

So if Irma is going by her original due date, today would be day 140.  We'll just go with that. Lol!

She is looking very good. More discharge off-and-on, and I noticed today that her ligs, especially on the left side, are getting a little lower.

Here are some pics! How many do you think she will have? I am thinking maybe :kidblack: :kidblack: . She is bigger than Buttercream was when she gave birth to Hana, and she still has a few days to go.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Hm...*

looking good! i'm think :kidblack: :kidblack: aswell!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Day 140--new pics pg. 8! *

She is looking good... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Day 140--new pics pg. 8! *

Can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Day 140--new pics pg. 8! *

Irma is on day 144 now, so getting closer! Her udder has gotten even bigger. She seems to have a really nice udder--it is nicely shaped, and much larger than I expected it to be for a FF! Buttercream's udder is not as nice, and a bit lop-sided.  She is giving us some delicious milk, though!

I haven't taken any pictures because my camera battery is dead. I'll try to get some tomorrow.

Babies soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Day 144*

Can't wait to see those cute kiddos!!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Day 144*

Went out to check on Irma a few minutes ago and her ligs are GONE!

Babies REAL soon!  :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Ligs Gone!*

YAY!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Ligs Gone!*

Keep us updated


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Ligs Gone!*

Well, nothing going on as of yet, but her udder is strutted and she is looking mighty posty. Ligs still gone. It's going to be a long night! Thankfully I have a psychology mid-term exam to study for to help me pass the time... :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Ligs Gone!*

Can't wait to hear. Good study time ahead. :wink:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Ligs Gone!*

Whew, this girl is holding out! Just checked on Irma and still no "progress". She is posty as can be, and her ligs are mush. Udder is HUGE, with her little teats sticking straight out to the right and left. At one point last night she had a bit of discharge, but hasn't since. I'm thinking she's been getting ready tonight, and she will have her baby/babies sometime this morning or afternoon. Definitely sometime today--she is looking and feeling just like Buttercream did the morning that she gave birth to Hana.

Irma does not want me to touch her or be around her right now, which is interesting considering that she is usually my buddy and follows me around wanting attention...


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Ligs Gone!*

Ok, I think the ball is rolling! Irma is having contractions now. In the course of about ten minutes, she had two pretty strong contractions. She was very hungry this morning, and gobbled up her food pretty quick. She has had a little discharge, but no streaming. Buttercream didn't have any streaming, either.

I've taken off of work for the day. So excited!!! AH!

Here are some pictures of Irma from this morning. I had a hard time getting them--she didn't want to be still! However I think you can see the postiness in a couple of these, and you can definitely see how her udder has ballooned up overnight!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Contractions!*

Oh yeah! Babies soon! Good luck. :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Contractions!*

:stars: Cant wait to see those baby Nigoras Woot woot!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Contractions!*

Contractions are coming more regularly now! It's so funny, she's just eating alfalfa and having contraction after contraction, as if she hasn't a care in the world. Lol.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Contractions!*

BABIES SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :wahoo: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Contractions!*

 :clap: :clap:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Contractions!*

I keep checking back but haven't seen any babies yet! Tell that girl that we are waiting and she needs to share! I love your goats.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Contractions!*

Yay! Can't wait to hear what she has and see pictures! :leap:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma: Day 144---Contractions!*

Wow, what a loooong day! Irma started having contractions this morning, and had them all day long. She finally kidded a gorgeous and HUGE buckling around 5:30pm! I was really nervous for awhile, because she had a very difficult time getting him out. I had to help a little, which was very scary but quite exhilarating!

I'm working on a post for the birth announcements section!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... that is wonderful to hear... :hi5: :clap:


----------

